# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  There will be Bitcoin: Oil and Gas Data Provider Accepts BTC

## FSP-Rebel

> The state of Texas just keeps one-upping itself when it comes to embracing digital currencies. After recently unveiling one of the United States first Bitcoin ATMs and a candidate for governor accepting bitcoins in his campaign, a new oil and gas data provider in the Lone Star State has begun accepting Bitcoin.
> 
> Oilfield Intel LLC, a provider of oil and gas data based in Austin, Texas, will begin accepting bitcoin via the American-based digital wallet, Coinbase. The company is billed as the newest provider of production, drilling permit, lease ownership, and pipeline information for the oil and gas industry, focusing mainly on North American production.


more at http://cointelegraph.com/post/there_...c#.U1Vb-fldV8l

----------

